# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Κεχρί

## stavroula1998

Γεια σας!! 
Σήμερα πήγα και πήρα κεχρί για την μικρούλα μου (ζακουδάκι). Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι τα είχε χύμα σε ένα ανοιχτό κουτί, οπότε είναι εύκολο να έχουν μικρόβια πάνω. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να το αποστειρωσω? Ή έστω κάτι για να φύγουν τα πολλά πολλά?

----------


## xrisam

Αχ κατάλαβα, κάποιοι τα πουλάνε ανα τεμάχιο και τα έχουνε ανοιχτα...τα έχω δει και εγω.

Δεν ξέρω αν στο φούρνο σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία μήπως? Αλλα δεν θα ξεραθούνε όμως..?

Δεν ξέρω, κάτσε να δούμε και καμια άλλη γνώμη...

----------


## stavroula1998

Κανονικά πως τα πουλάνε? Γιατί δεν έχω βρει αλλού, μόνο αυτόν που τα έχει χύμα.

----------


## Cristina

Τώρα, δεν ξερω αν σε ενδιαφέρει, έχω δει σε κατάστημα βιολογικών, συσκευασμένο φυσικά, αλλά καθαρισμένο. 
Τα σπόρια με το κιλό δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι. Στο φούρνο να τα βάλεις θέλει υψηλή θερμοκρασία για να σκοτώνονται τα μικρόβια, άρα ψήνονται...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αφού τα βάλεις κατάψυξη για 24 ώρες αστα στον ήλιο μετά ανοιχτά να φύγει τυχον υγρασία. Εγώ έτσι κάνω για να φύγουν τυχόν μαμουνια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## xrisam

> Κανονικά πως τα πουλάνε? Γιατί δεν έχω βρει αλλού, μόνο αυτόν που τα έχει χύμα.


Σταυρούλα σε σακουλάκι ή χαρτινή συσκευασία, έχουνε διάφορες εταιρείες:

----------


## stavroula1998

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εγώ πάντως που παίρνω χύμα είναι πολύ καλύτερη ποιότητα από αυτό της Versele.

----------


## Cristina

Και εγω χύμα παίρνω. Καλής ποιότητας και πιο οικονομικά.

----------


## palasis.mixalis

γεια σας ομαδα...ποσες φορες κατι την ημερα και γενικα ποσες φορες κανει να τρωνε κεχρι? ή δεν υπαρχει θεμα οσες φορες θελουν?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G965F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## komo

Επειδή είναι αρκετά λιπαρό δεν κάνει να τρώνε συνέχεια.
Είναι η λιχουδιά τους και μπορείς με αυτό να το δελεάσεις για να έρθει πιο κοντά σου.

----------


## mitsman

Μιχαλη το κεχρι ειναι αμυλουχος σπορος και καθολου λιπαρος οποτε μπορεις να τον δινεις κατα βουληση, ωστοσο επειδη το θελουμε για λιχουδια και κατι για επιβραβευση, οσο λιγοτερο το δινεις τοσο πιο πολυ θα το επιθυμει!!!

----------


## komo

Ωχ! δεν είναι καθόλου λιπαρός ε; 
Και νόμιζα ότι (κάπου είχα διαβάσει) ότι ισχύει το ακριβώς αντίθετο...

----------


## smokie

Μπορείς να το κλείσεις πολύ καλά και να το βάλεις στην κατάψυξη για μια ημέρα περίπου μετά θα τα βγάλεις σε θερμοκρασία δωματίου χωρίς να τα ανοίξεις για περίπου 6 ώρες , ελπίζω να βοήθησα .

----------

